# Wheat-Free Diet



## Kirstie_t20 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi there, I'm 20years old and suffered with digestive problems since the age of about 8 or 9. Nothing was done until i was about 14years old and the problems where becoming almost too much for me to deal with. Over the course of two years i had a few tests done and all the consultants came back with was IBS. I wasnt prescribed anything or told to change my diet in any way. Over the next two years i got progressively worse to the point where every meal i ate, no matter what it was, gave me really bad stomach ache. My doctors sent me for blood tests to check for celiacs and they all came back clear. I was then referred to a gastro specialist, given the impression i would be sent for an endoscopy to see what was going on. To my horror he has told me that i need to try a wheat-free diet over the next few months to see if it helps. If anyone is in this situation can you please tell me what it is i need to avoid, i no wheat is the obvious but theres things like maize and starch which im not sure is from wheat or other things. I havent been given much help and im in a state of panic over what im supposed to do. Also if anyone has any great wheat free recipe's theyd like to share i would be very grateful







.Thanks xx


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you seen this?:http://foodallergies.about.com/od/wheatallergies/qt/wheatfreediet.htm


----------



## Walking0nAWire19 (Nov 4, 2011)

I actually am Gluten and Dairy free currently because of my severe stomach problems (from IBS and possibly Crohn's DIsease). I'm not exactly allergic to either, but they still cause stomach issues just because of oversensitivity. I've been living Gluten and Dairy free for a few months and it's touch (especially at college) but there is some great food you can eat. My favorite is gluten free pasta because it tastes just about the same even though it is a bit harder to cook. Also another great source of gluten free food is a company called Udi's. They have hotdog and hamburger buns, muffins (chocolate and blueberry which are AMAZING), they have sandwich bread, and pizza crust. They also have some other great products. I would highly suggest trying this stuff. If you live near a Kroger, they have the products there, you just have to look around for it. If you have a Bloom or Kroger by your house they have gluten free waffles and baking mix that is gluten free. The brownies made with the baking mix (I use almond milk instead of regular milk) are amazing. Even better than normal brownies. Also everything is a lot healthier for you. I lost over 20 lbs just going gluten and dairy free. If you need any other advice just ask because I have some other ideas.Also I have a blog where I mentioned all of this stuff and other food products. It's a new blog so I haven't posted much, but recipes will be going up eventually. http://chocolatemilk4life.blogspot.com/* the posts about the food are in the post named Woo Hoo!! First Post!


----------



## Madi M (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey! I have IBS and have been wheat free and dairy free for 2 years now! I'm a second year in Uni so I've learned to deal with the diet change in college. As WalkingOnaWire mentioned Udi's is a great brand for breads and pastries! celiac.ca has some great resources. I stick with mostly fruits, veggie and protein for my meals because too much starch tends to set my IBS off even a little. Try brown rice pasta and just replace that in your usual pasta recipes. Also if you choose to do your own baking buy an all-purpose gluten free flour mix! The mix of a few different flours tend to have a much better result without the density that using just rice flour does. Most Safeways also have a gluten free section now its amazing! And honestly STICK WITH IT, it will suck at first but trust me you will feel the results!


----------

